# OPSEC - wondering how to...



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Our closest neighbor has a duck farm about a mile from their home.

Thursday morning around 1 AM he got an alarm from the duck building. On his back home he saw a car flashing a light across my front yard. He couldn't tell if it was a Sheriff's car (spotlight) or what but the car left at the same time our Neighbor pulled into his driveway.

I am rather surprised. Wife is a light sleeper and she didn't wake. But then she's just getting over a cold and that night was the first good night's sleep she's had for a while.

I'm a sound sleeper, but I always heard our kids when drove into the driveway.




Last winter we had someone(s) on a ATV drive into our main driveway. Drove up the the garage, started to go out the other driveway, U turned around to cut thru our back words and out thru our other neighbors woods. We slept thru that too. A log chain across the wood path and a new barb wire fence will stop any additional tempts. artydance:


I would like to put in place some type of notification system but we have wild life roaming around. Numerous false alarms only serves to dull response times and awareness. I can't think of anything we could do. Any practical suggestions?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Motion detector lights? It'll make deer and 2-legged vermin both retreat.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Dogs?

Guineafowl and Chinese geese also raise a huge ruckus if someone pulls in that they don't know. Geese should be locked up at night, but the guineas roost in the trees.

Maybe get a donkey... My neighbor can hear mine from a mile away if the conditions are right. He always hehaws when some pulls in also.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My dogs bark at anything strange in the yard. Most people can not believe that the bark is different for animals and different for humans and if some one drives up our driveway the bark is psychotic. 

You can also buy wireless driveway alarms that work up to 1/4 mile away. Farmers love them. They are on Amazon.

Trailcams work well after the fact to let you know if someone has been there and give you proof in court. So does video surveillance but it's a little more expensive.

A remote control gate entrance will stop a bad guy from driving onto your property but they can always get out of their vehicle and walk up.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> Motion detector lights? It'll make deer and 2-legged vermin both retreat.


Motion detector lights.

Road is too far from the house and I really would not want lights to come on every time a car passes.

I don't want to light up several acres of woods and scare away the wildlife (SHTF food supplement).


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

redhorse said:


> Dogs?
> 
> Guineafowl and Chinese geese also raise a huge ruckus if someone pulls in that they don't know. Geese should be locked up at night, but the guineas roost in the trees.
> 
> Maybe get a donkey... My neighbor can hear mine from a mile away if the conditions are right. He always hehaws when some pulls in also.


Donkey for the back woods is a possibility. I'll do some research on "how to".


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> My dogs bark at anything strange in the yard. Most people can not believe that the bark is different for animals and different for humans and if some one drives up our driveway the bark is psychotic.
> 
> You can also buy wireless driveway alarms that work up to 1/4 mile away. Farmers love them. They are on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Dog is not an option. Wife is afraid of dogs plus a dog would scare away all the stray cats she mothers (scaring away the cats would be a strong plus as far as I'm concerned).

Wireless driveway alarms....mmmm...another good idea I'll have to research.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am more and more becoming a big fan of Ip (network) video cameras.

Good ones can be set to trigger alarms for motion with a surprising degree of customization such as only at certain times, with certain amounts of motion, in certain areas of the frame. Some can be set to trigger an alarm but most if not all can be set to send you a picture or video by email or sms, etc. If you have a "smart" phone it is easy to setup so that messages from the camera will alert you appropriately. If not there are still plenty of options. 

It is nice to be notified in the moment and perhaps have a chance of responding, but also have some documentation of what happened.


I have always been a fan of gates and fences though.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I would like to put in place some type of notification system but we have wild life roaming around. Numerous false alarms only serves to dull response times and awareness. I can't think of anything we could do. Any practical suggestions?


I went with the wireless sensors. One on the front gate, one on the second gate, one on the third gate and the last detects anyone coming up the driveway.

Each makes a different number of "beeps" so I know at which point in the system you are at. Dogs have taught themselves to take an aggressive position when the last alarm beeps. They did this on their own, no teaching necessary!

Edit: Previous thread


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

4 barbed wire.....strands at 6 Inches apart about 5 feet high....nothing comes in.

Donkey or a llama....

Driveway alarms, good ones can transmit a couple hundred yards or more...

gates are a recent invention to help secure property


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We have driveway alarms which I don't ofter use due to deer setting them off frequently. I did use them while taking sleep stops in our motor home for detecting anyone messing with our towed vehicle. Otherwise there is just too much wildlife running around our property to make using it worthwhile.


----------

